# They Call Me Mellow Yellow!



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

:hmm:First of all would just like to say thanks to Alan1 (even if he is abit slow at times :whistling2: :lol2 for bringing this beauty to my attention! 


I shall call him "Mellow Yellow". ... Anyone take a stab at what genes he has? :hmm:


Tadaaaaaaaaa!: 












No luck guessing huh? :banghead:... Check out the following thread, may give you a few idea's! 

Check posts #8 and #20 also.

Is there a solid yellow BP morph?


Hope you guys liked as much as I did.


Spuddy.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, it's obviously not albino (dark eyes) .... 

Absolutely no clue what it is, but it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Does look like a type of ivory as think I can see a dorsal stripe there... will be nice to see it as an adult to see how that colour changes..


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

It looks like it has Blue eyes???

Super Black Pastel Butter?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Well, it's obviously not albino (dark eyes) ....
> 
> Absolutely no clue what it is, but it's pretty awesome!


Isnt it just! I love it. ... Matt got it right, sort of..



Mattinho said:


> It looks like it has Blue eyes??? - *Sure does*!
> 
> Super Black Pastel Butter? - *Not even close* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 



Sziren said:


> Does look like a type of ivory as think I can see a dorsal stripe there... will be nice to see it as an adult to see how that colour changes..


 
Not an ivory, but I see where youre coming from. Although use that Ivory lead and work with it for this animal, trying not to give it away here. But giving you some info to go on..


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

nice what ever it is!! heres my go........ a hotley otley butter thingie!!!!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Enchi mojo lesser?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

superlesser yellowbelly? or superyellowbelly superlesser


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Whatever it is, it is awesome!!!!! :flrt;


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Super Lesser (Blue eyed Lucy) x Yellowbelly?


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

Enchi Ivory?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Enchi mojo lesser?


 

Correcto mundo! 


You must of seen it on that other "guess the gene thread" :whistling2: .. I noticed someone had taken this picture and posted it in there too :devil:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Correcto mundo!
> 
> 
> You must of seen it on that other "guess the gene thread" :whistling2: .. I noticed someone had taken this picture and posted it in there too :devil:


 
Me? Seen it in another thread? How dare you! I guessed that all on my very own!



Weeelllll, I may have peeked just a little bit!


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Correcto mundo!
> 
> 
> You must of seen it on that other "guess the gene thread" :whistling2: .. I noticed someone had taken this picture and posted it in there too :devil:



My next guess was going to be a paradox butter x lesser.


Thats another combo added to my 'to do' list lol


Do you know why it come out Yellow? is it because the mojo gives a greyer snake than a Lesser x Lesser and the enchi shows through?


----------



## Tomrhargreaves (Sep 12, 2010)

Mattinho said:


> My next guess was going to be a paradox butter x lesser.
> 
> 
> Thats another combo added to my 'to do' list lol
> ...


That's my line of thinking. Enchi is throwing down some serious combos right now but I think it's still got a few more up it's sleeve. It's got a decent Super too!?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep super enchi is pretty nice. Especially in combos. Hopefully some super enchis for me in the future


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Me? Seen it in another thread? How dare you! I guessed that all on my very own!
> 
> 
> 
> Weeelllll, I may have peeked just a little bit!


 
Hahaha. Youre guess is now disqualified for cheating :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:





Mattinho said:


> My next guess was going to be a paradox butter x lesser.
> 
> 
> Thats another combo added to my 'to do' list lol
> ...


Haha yup its on my to do list, its actually numero uno now on my to do list, its pushed the purple passions down to spot 2. 

Have no idea why the Enchi throws out that much colour in this combo though, same as with Enchi Ivory's, mind you Im not complaining :lol2: 

I cant find any Enchi Lesser males for sale so going to have to use an Enchi Butter x Super Mojave instead, hopefully should have the same outcome.





Tomrhargreaves said:


> That's my line of thinking. Enchi is throwing down some serious combos right now but I think it's still got a few more up it's sleeve. It's got a decent Super too!?


Youre not wrong there buddy! ... Enchi throws some amazing combo's out, have to say I have two favourites, Enchi Lesser/Butter/Mojave and Enchi Deserts, soon as the problem with Deserts is either fully understood or proven nothing but hearsay I wont invest in the Desert morph to make my own yet.



Nix said:


> Yep super enchi is pretty nice. Especially in combos. Hopefully some super enchis for me in the future


 
Producing your own or buying in?


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Me e wannnntttttt*

I want one!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

lol i was gonna say bannana as i think its a royal morph anyway STUNNING!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

tony167 said:


> I want one!


 
You and me both mate.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> lol i was gonna say bannana as i think its a royal morph anyway STUNNING!


 

Isnt it just, gonna aim to make my own :no1:


----------

